# help: Safe-Light for Applying Emulsion



## HiBYRD (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello!

What kind of lights are safe to use when applying emulsion? Would a standard night light work? What about a color changing night-light (I have one that changes from red to blue to white to purple, etc)? Do I need to actually go out and get a special photo-safe light? I'm looking for the most economic option.

Thanks.


----------



## captainzoli (Jun 19, 2007)

Yellow bug lights are probably the cheapest way to go.


----------



## HiBYRD (Jul 9, 2007)

captainzoli said:


> Yellow bug lights are probably the cheapest way to go.


Thanks. Where can I find them? Do you know about how much they cost?


----------



## Don276 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats what i have used. simple yellow bug light that screws into a standard incondessant light fixture. You can get them at any home center for a few bucks.


----------



## captainzoli (Jun 19, 2007)

Don is right. They are available pretty much anywhere, home improvement, hardware, drug stores, grocery stores, etc.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

HiBYRD said:


> What kind of lights are safe to use when applying emulsion? Would a standard night light work? What about a color changing night-light (I have one that changes from red to blue to white to purple, etc)? Do I need to actually go out and get a special photo-safe light?


You are looking for any light that doesn't put out and UV-A energy so it is 'safe' to work with unexposed stencils.

I posted these in the past:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t15160.html#post98109

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t13934.html#post93729

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t12130.html#post80984

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t12130.html#post81481

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t14568.html#post93116

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t18687.html#post115948


----------



## OutsidersBMX (Dec 24, 2009)

i bought this sleeve that blocks UV rays from regular flourescent bulbs. I like it cuz you can have the room with white light and not strain my eyes working in a colored light room. 

SPS SPSSUVS 48 Inch T-12 UV Light Blocking Clear Sleeves - ScreenPrintingSupplies.com


----------

